

The Last Christmas in America? - nacker
http://www.oftwominds.com/blogdec12/last-Christmas12-12.html

======
nacker
Happy 14th baktun, America!

[http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/20-signs-that-
th...](http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/20-signs-that-the-u-s-
poverty-explosion-is-hitting-children-and-young-people-the-hardest)

[http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/75-economic-
numb...](http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/75-economic-numbers-
from-2012-that-are-almost-too-crazy-to-believe)

